# Tankmates for Rainbow Shark



## littlekings (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a rainbow shark alone in a 29 gal. tank because he was killing fish in my community tank. Any ideas on who could exist with him? He's about 3 inches long.
I hate to keep a tank for him and I don't really want to kill him or give him away.


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

I have (in my 180 gallon);
- Iridescent sharks
- Columbian cat sharks
- Angelica catfish
- Tri-color sharks
- Rainbow sharks 
- Red tail shark
- Roseline shark
- Plecos
- Angelfish
- Danios & giant danios
- And a bunch of small random fish

The largest Tri-color sometimes harasses the largest Iridescent, but other than that everyone leaves each other alone. 

You probably just have a very aggressive fish - just put something in there that's bigger than him. Get a pleco, they are tough - a rainbow wouldn't be able to hurt it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I had to give up a rainbow shark due to their aggression, word is they are more aggressive then the red-tailed cousins of theirs.


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

So far I have housed my Rainbow Shark (about 2-3 inches) with 6 glofish danios, 5 white clouds, and 5 tiger barbs. 

The tiger barbs are acting funny, and half of them are missing parts of their fin, but I'm not sure if the Rainbow Shark is the culprit. He is aggressive towards them, but only when they get close to his home. 

He oddly never bothers with the danios and white clouds despite them being significantly smaller than him. 

What did you have before that he killed?


----------



## littlekings (Nov 28, 2009)

The following died, may or may not be due to him. Opaline gourami, 3-4 lemon tetras, 3-4 white clouds, 3-4 fancy guppies.

I have gold barbs that seemed unaffected by him. I may fill tank with various barbs. 

A female beta survived 2 months with him also.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Mikolas said:


> So far I have housed my Rainbow Shark (about 2-3 inches) with 6 glofish danios, 5 white clouds, and 5 tiger barbs.
> 
> The tiger barbs are acting funny, and half of them are missing parts of their fin, but I'm not sure if the Rainbow Shark is the culprit. He is aggressive towards them, but only when they get close to his home.
> 
> ...


my buddy gave me his tiger barbs after 6 of 8 were killed by the shark.


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> my buddy gave me his tiger barbs after 6 of 8 were killed by the shark.


Did they act funny though? My tiger barbs are stationary, their body is pointing downards nose down, and they don't really eat.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

mine are all over the place, they sleep nose down but thats about it.


----------



## aggresivefishrule (Jan 28, 2010)

sharks are very aggresive! Only keep them with other sharks like bala sharks, ID Sharks and black sharks


----------

